# Fancy Mice Keepers forum is now live



## DomLangowski

Hey everyone,

Over the past few months we have had an increasing amount of non breeders joining this forum, although this is not a problem we want to keep the main focus of the forum on breeding. Although non breeders are welcome here to get advice and help from breeders we have created another forum which is based on general mouse discussion as a whole, breeding talk on FancyMiceKeepers will be kept minimal as we have this breeding forum for that.

Just to make it clear all members are welcome on both sites, however any members that are anti breeder that continue to post here and cause friction will have there account limited.

All existing members will not need to re register on Fancy Mice Keepers just log in. We would be very grateful if everyone will help us to create another active and welcoming community such as the one we have here. We need lots of content to get it up and running so any pictures you want to post or any content you wish to add please do so.

Any questions or comments welcome.

Regards,

Dom

To visit the new forum please click the banner below


----------



## Seawatch Stud

I would like to urge all the breeders who have become frustrated, or who have lost their tempers over some issues (I have done both) to "chill out" now as positive steps have been taken to contain the recent problems we have had. I think it's important for you all to realise, that the mods/admin have debated long and hard about the best way forward. We have, I think, come up with sensible solutions on these issues, and I would like to thank my friends who moderate on here for giving up so much time and effort in getting this situation under control. I hope the breeders on here will continue to contribute as they always have.


----------



## DomLangowski

Seawatch Stud said:


> I would like to urge all the breeders who have become frustrated, or who have lost their tempers over some issues (I have done both) to "chill out" now as positive steps have been taken to contain the recent problems we have had. I think it's important for you all to realise, that the mods/admin have debated long and hard about the best way forward. We have, I think, come up with sensible solutions on these issues, and I would like to thank my friends who moderate on here for giving up so much time and effort in getting this situation under control. I hope the breeders on here will continue to contribute as they always have.


I will second that, thanks to everyone for being patient and we hope this will please everyone as well as make our valued mouse community stronger.


----------



## moustress

I really, really like the design of the new forum! Whoever did the work deserves kudos!


----------



## DomLangowski

moustress said:


> I really, really like the design of the new forum! Whoever did the work deserves kudos!


That would be me! Thanks


----------



## Matt Haslam

Quality Dom, well done love the new forum. looks like a great place for some of our passionate pet owners to create a real successful forum.

will there be new mods for there to keep the culture fitting to that forum?


----------



## DomLangowski

Madhouse Stud said:


> Quality Dom, well done love the new forum. looks like a great place for some of our passionate pet owners to create a real successful forum.
> 
> will there be new mods for there to keep the culture fitting to that forum?


Yes that's the plan, we have open mod positions, users can apply within.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Gosh, you know..I am on the internet so much...what would being a forum admin involve? I realize I am fairly new HERE but I've been around for several years elsewhere.


----------



## NuttySian

Loooovveee the colour scheme! Well done Dom.


----------



## DomLangowski

NuttySian said:


> Loooovveee the colour scheme! Well done Dom.


Thanks, any comments or suggestions welcome


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

i cant register on it??? it wont let me lol


----------



## DomLangowski

Fancy Mice Wales said:


> i cant register on it??? it wont let me lol


That's because your already a member, Sign in with the same user name and password that you use here


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

lol god i can be thick at times  thanks


----------



## DomLangowski

Its ok, i knew it would throw a few people off... :lol:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

when will we be able to post pics ect?? its a great forum by the way. looks cool


----------



## DomLangowski

Feel free to post away


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

thanks


----------



## emiliabird

oh - this is so exciting. i am just a keeper, and am never sure if i should be here so thank you for making a space for people like me. i love talking about my mice. and find these forums are such a great source of information whenever i have a worry. xx


----------



## Fraction

Is there any way for posts by new members on FMK to be automatically accepted? Sometimes it seems to take a couple of weeks before new posts and threads actually show up.


----------



## DomLangowski

Most new posts are approved within a few hours... Ill look into it


----------



## naffy

I can't log on. I am guessing i have to be accepted on here first maybe?


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Just had to point out, the banner description on the sister forum says "infomation" instead of information. :lol:


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice

I was just wondering why u guys made a new forum? Whats wrong with this one?


----------



## moustress

It's a political move; occasionall we get new members that complain that those of us who are serious breeders are mean and wicked because we choose how to manage our populations of meeces in whatever way we choose. Usually, this boils down to protests over culling (especially for the snake keepers or breeders) and arguments re the nature of how meeces are housed.

We get an occasional furor of two or three people who wanted FMB to be something different.

This (FMK) is the something different they wanted it, they got it.

Watch out now, don't get stampeded by all the traffic rushing to use this space!


----------



## mousefan

Its looking great!


----------



## Onyx

I get an error from the banner and can't find it in a search on the goog? x


----------



## SarahC

It's defunct,we are all on here.


----------



## Onyx

Ah okay, thanks.


----------



## Love'demMeeces

Awwwwww, I'm sorry this forum isn't being used anymore. I thought it was a great idea. Pet keepers & professional breeders both love their animals but have different ideals for their goals. No worries - this forum made room for just pet-oriented folks. Sorry I didn't get a chance to participate.


----------



## wee white mice

Hi there, I joined this forum to talk to breeders, I won't be breeding my self, at least not for a good while as I want to breed my winter whites first, not sure if you want me to post in the other forum as I'm not breeding but I would like to get to know breeders and also learn the correct way to do it. I will need to get friendly with a breeder I can source my mice from to get me started.

Can you tell me why people would cause problems? Is this regarding mice for reptiles or that their are lots of mice needing adopted etc? If someone could give me a brief unbiased example I would appreciate it so I know what to not wander in to.

Regards
Scott


----------



## WoodWitch

wee white mice said:


> Can you tell me why people would cause problems? Is this regarding mice for reptiles or that their are lots of mice needing adopted etc? If someone could give me a brief unbiased example I would appreciate it so I know what to not wander in to.
> 
> Regards
> Scott


Hey Scott.
Don't worry, you're in the right place. Continue to post on here, the FMK forum is no longer in use. Problems arose a few years ago as a mixture of different ethical methods became a strong vocal point. This is no longer an issue and this forum (despite being named Fancy Mice Breeders) welcomes mouse minded people from all areas, be it exhibition breeding, pet breeding, feeder breeding....whatever! All we ask is that all members are respectful of other methods. The forum is peaceful now


----------



## anlabyblack

As a past breeder of backs and blues I would like to know anyone who is breeding blacks at present.I had many winning black in from 1955 until 1964


----------



## SarahC

Cookson and Webster.They aren't online though ,details in your yearbook.


----------



## Moo&amp;scruffy

I have question i have a 3wk old litter and recently foynd little mites on cage and the youngster. Is there a home remedy to which i can use to get rid of them?
I was told try olive oil then bath.
I'm worried about my babies i have another cage in another room with a litter thats a week younger but the size of the younger ones is bigger.
Please help so i can make sure they are healthy


----------

